# Horror Movies Discussion



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi,

I am starting this thread for all lovers of all types of horror movies out there. 

Suggest, rate and critic horror movies here.


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 28, 2012)

Veerana ..... mujhey veerana pasand hai jogi thakur

Nikita phir janam legi


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2012)

My favourite horror movies are Japanese horror flicks or those based on japanese movies, such as the Grudge series. There are no scarier movies IMHO.


----------



## R2K (Oct 29, 2012)

Almost all horror movies other than from bollywood. 
Every *horror* movie made in bollywood are more like comedy movies. They make you laugh at one point or the other.

I would suggest
SAW 1 - Nice gripping screenplay. Interesting thing is almost 80% of movie is completed in just one room.
Wrong turn 1 - Not so terrifying but I liked it.
Final destination Series -  You won't have the courage to able look at the screen during some scenes.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2012)

R2K said:


> Almost all horror movies other than from bollywood.
> Every *horror* movie made in bollywood are more like comedy movies. They make you laugh at one point or the other.



Amen to that. I've stopped watching all Bollywood horror movies (or Bollywood movies for that matter), so I don't know what's new in the movies this way. That's why I think Japs do a better job at scaring the **** out of you and making you go WTF at the same time, followed closely by American/other horror movies.

The reason Bollywood movies suck so much, I think, is because they rely too much on scarier entities and not on the story (ex. The four eyed girl from Bhoot 2 got me cracking  ).



R2K said:


> I would suggest
> SAW 1 - Nice gripping screenplay. Interesting thing is almost 80% of movie is completed in just one room.
> Wrong turn 1 - Not so terrifying but I liked it.
> Final destination Series -  You won't have the courage to able look at the screen during some scenes.



These are more like gore flicks IMHO, but I do accept Gore-flicks are a perfectly valid form of horror . Newer Saw series suck IMHO, but 1-5 are great, same for Final Destination. Seen Wrong Turn 2, story is a bit cheesy, but since it has a B-grade feel to it, I do not complain.

If you like Paranormal Activity series, check out Noroi: The Curse (2005) - IMDb. This is much MUCH better than Paranormal Activity, has a constant eerie feel to it and story is much better. Language : Japanese with English subs.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 29, 2012)

these ones are my favs

Nosferatu (1922) - IMDb

The Cabin in the Woods (2011) - IMDb

The Call of Cthulhu (2005) - IMDb


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 29, 2012)

Ah Well , I do agree that Bollywood horror movies are wastage of Time. However "1920 The Horror Movie" did seemed scary to me upto a great extent.
My list will include :

1.1920(Bollywood)
2.1408 
3.The Shining(1980)
4.Silent Hill: Revelation
5.1920 Evil returns  " Will be released on 2nd Nov. , expecting it to be even better than part 1 as per the trailer."

Haven't come across any other movie that seems terrifying enough , so as not to watch alone in night.

Btw , I didn't find Saw or Cannibal holocaust or any similiar movie scary , since they don't have anything supernatural.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Nosferatu (1922) - IMDb
> The Call of Cthulhu (2005) - IMDb



I dint know there are movies for these games.
Are the movies same as the games?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 29, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I dint know there are movies for these games.
> Are the movies same as the games?



Try out yourself


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2012)

IMHO, The Call Of Cthulhu movie is not based on the game.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone watched Paranormal Activity 4 ?

Need a review.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2012)

I have not even seen PA2.

But from what I hear from friends who have seen it, it 5ucks. But I cannot judge until I've seen it myself.


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2012)

Saw PA3 last week. It lacks the grip of its predecessors.
Thinking of watching "Grave Encounter" this weekend.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 30, 2012)

these are the horror movies i liked :

the ring series
the grudge series
final destination series 
1920 was good enough (bollywood)
exorcism was good too 
paranormal activity series i didnt like at all
actually i hate horror movies it scares the hell out of me  but i still saw them  LOL


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 30, 2012)

1920 Evil returns is going to be released this Week. ANyone going for it ???? I saw the Trailer , pretty sure it will be scary enough.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 30, 2012)

*Exorcism of Emily Rose *is quite scary for me. *Sinister* from the same director is released this week and is getting quite good reviews. *The Rite* was disliked by many but I found it quite similar to Emily Rose.

By the way, why a different thread. One movie thread is already there and all the horror movies are already recommended there.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2012)

I am trying to make this a one stop thread for horror movies. Instead of a supermarket full of flicks.


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 31, 2012)

Unborn, rosemary's baby, Oomen,friday the 13th, Entity,koma.


----------



## Flash (Oct 31, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am trying to make this a one stop thread for horror movies. Instead of a supermarket full of flicks.



Soon we will see Action movies discussion, Animated movies discussion, Comedy movies discussion, bla bla bla... soon


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2012)

Perhaps we need a "Movies" sub-forum under Chit-chat then.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 31, 2012)

^yea , for movies freak like us!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 2, 2012)

If gore is included in the horror genre, then that is not my cup of tea. I don't like seeing movies like Hostel series, Texas Chainsaw massacre, Friday the 13th, Resident Evil series, final destination series, etc. I put these types of movies as sick and retarded. Horror movies I have specifically liked:

-The Grudge series (both the Japanese and the remakes)
-The Ring
-What lies beneath and it's hindi remake Raaz.
-Shutter (both the original Thai film and it's American remake)
-1920 (bollywood)
-Vastu Shastra (I genuinely freaked out the first time I saw it)
-Bram Stoker's Dracula starring the young Keanu Reeves and Wynona Ryder
-Monihara (part of the bengali film 'Teen Kanya' directed by Satyajit Ray, which is a compilation of 3 films based on 3 short stories by Rabindranath Tagore)
-The Thing
-Alien
-Paranormal Activity and Paranormal Activity 2
-Anaconda (I dont know whether to classify this as horror or thriller). Not the sequels though.
-The Mummy (same reason as above). Not the sequels, again. May be it's my imagination and fascination with the Egyptian history and the mummies and the pyramids. I still see it sometimes when it is telecast on HBO/Star Movies. Even I took the The Mummy ride specifically when I went to visit Universal Studios at Los Angeles.
-Ginger snaps
-Silver Bullet

Will post more when I remember.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Possession Worth watching!


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 2, 2012)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> If gore is included in the horror genre, then that is not my cup of tea. I don't like seeing movies like Hostel series, Texas Chainsaw massacre, Friday the 13th, Resident Evil series, final destination series, etc. I put these types of movies as sick and retarded. Horror movies I have specifically liked:
> 
> -The Grudge series (both the Japanese and the remakes)
> -The Ring
> ...


Agree with you. Gore isn't my cup of tea either.(Like cannibal holocast) 
Horror means something paranormal ansd spooky.  ,


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2012)

Horror means something that scares you or fills you with dread. Gore can be scary in its own way, so IMHO, its somewhere high up on the scare pyramid.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 3, 2012)

^WEll then I think Gore doesn't scares me.  ,


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 3, 2012)

Cannibal holocaust(sickest!)
Exitenz(sick)
Texas chainsaw massacre(my fav)
Perfume
Friday the 13th
The Exorcism of Emily Rose
American psyco
Scream
The blair witch project
Buried

also like to know some good(bad) jap movies..


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2012)

Perfume - Is that HORROR?


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 3, 2012)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> If gore is included in the horror genre, then that is not my cup of tea. I don't like seeing movies like Hostel series, Texas Chainsaw massacre, Friday the 13th, Resident Evil series, final destination series, etc. I put these types of movies as sick and retarded.


Theres a horror movie called 'Alice in wonderland',with zero gore,but still scary.that might actually please you.



Gearbox said:


> Perfume - Is that HORROR?



it is,if it scares you !


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 4, 2012)

any movie that scares the sh*t out of you is considered as horror . 

BTw , I saw 1920 Evil Returns today ,(This was the first time I ever went to movie theater).
DIdn't find the storyline scary enough , unlike 1920 original. Also the acting was another drawback. Acting was much better in 1920 original , and thats what made it scary.
However , the effects in movie and graphics were good.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2012)

"The Woman In Black " : Outstanding Horror Movie. A must watch. You will be scared for sure , watch it alone at night.


----------



## moniker (Dec 16, 2012)

These 2 are my favourites:
Dead Silence - Pure horror. No gore. Surprisingly the script was written by the same guy who wrote Saw
A Cabin in the Woods - A horror movie with a very novel concept.


----------



## vpmovie1 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Latest Hollywood Movies Download*

I recently watched The Strangers. It was alright. I'd give it a 7 in scariness. It's the one where the people with masks on haunt this couple. I'm pretty sure it was inspired by the Manson killings.

I'm hoping to see The Collector in a few days.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 23, 2013)

Drag me to hell
rec( i havn't seen the 2 and 3rd installments in the series)
jeeper creepers(classic)
unborn
orphan
cassadaga


----------



## rst (Feb 26, 2013)

must watch horror movies :-
 1. grudge 1 (2004)  
 2. shutter (thailand movie) (2004)  
 3. orphanage (Spanish movie) (2007)  
 4. the others (2001)
 5. wrong turn 1 (2003)
 6. hill have eyes 1 (2006)
 7. insidious (2011)
 8. friday 13 (2009)
 9. drag me to hell (2009)
 10. orphan (2009)

other good horror movies 
case 39
Jeepers Creepers (2001)
ring 1


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 26, 2013)

There is one movie i would recommend horror movie fans to watch...Its called martyrs....not an english movie but you get one with subtitles...its one of the most horrific movie i have ever seen in my life..had sleepless nights after this...

Martyrs (2008) - IMDb


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 26, 2013)

Avid horror i am  here are my favourite. 
1) ring series
2) drag me to hell
3) 1408
4) woman in black
5) orphan
6) grudge series
7) rec
8) grave encounters -- super scary
9) The Amityville Horror 
10) 28 weeks later
11) 28 Days Later
12) Dawn of the Dead
13) Shutter 
14) Shutter Island
and many more but these are all i can recall now



Ronnie11 said:


> There is one movie i would recommend horror movie fans to watch...Its called martyrs....not an english movie but you get one with subtitles...its one of the most horrific movie i have ever seen in my life..had sleepless nights after this...
> 
> Martyrs (2008) - IMDb


was fine but found it boring really...


----------



## Flash (Feb 26, 2013)

Shutter Island ?
 Its more of a thriller..


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 26, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Shutter Island ?
> Its more of a thriller..


ya ur right, though there were some spooky moments as well...


----------



## rst (Mar 17, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> Avid horror i am  here are my favourite.
> 1)* ring series*
> 2) drag me to hell
> 3) 1408
> ...


entire series of grudge and ring is not good
go for only first part.
Shutter Island is one of the best thriller movie (i have seen)


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 19, 2013)

watch scary movie its ...guys it really scary


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> watch scary movie its ...guys it really scary



You must be joking...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You must be joking...



watching those scary movies is a mental torment


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2013)

What's the point of watching something that's barely funny, let alone scary? It's like using a cheap chinese iPhone duplicate.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 20, 2013)

Horror movies with calorie burning (good for those who want to burn fat )

1. The Shining: 184 calories

2. Jaws: 161 calories

3. The Exorcist: 158 calories

4. Alien: 152 calories

5. Saw: 133 calories

6. A Nightmare on Elm Street: 118 calories

7. Paranormal Activity: 111 calories

8. The Blair Witch Project: 105 calories

9. The Texas Chain Saw Massacre: 107 calories

10. [Rec]: 101 calories


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2013)

The Blair Witch Project got pretty bad reviews, but I think it was a great movie. It is the father of the camera, found tape genre of horror.


----------



## Terrence2013 (Apr 22, 2013)

recently watched Paranormal Activity 1-4.:


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2013)

Watch this movie Sinister. Great horror, at least one jump scare moment and unexpected twist.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 22, 2013)

^^ Yes it is an amazing movie. Freaked me out at night.

Also watch *Insidious*. Equally good.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2013)

Watched Evil Dead (2013), pretty **** movie. No psychological foorprint whatsoever and lacking all the qualities that made the original a classic. Very bad use of gore IMHO.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2016)

mansideshmukh said:


> Raaz Restart is a forthcoming Indian movie written and instructed by Vikram Bhatt which features Emraan Hashmi and Kriti Kharbanda in the lead positions. The movie is it all sequel of Raaz movie series.



It's Raaz Reboot! And already released.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2016)

Didn't know this thread existed. And as I reckon, OP is Desmond  . 
Insidious 1&2 are the worst horror movies I have seen in this genre. So much build up and what a s*** ending.
Keep this thread updated with Horror movies.
Anyone saw Lights Out?? I will soon see Conjuring 2 and Lights Out
Also, checkout the Lights Out Short film on youtube(literally short, 2mins). Try to watch with all the lights off at home.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2016)

Last scary japanese horror movie I watched was Noroi: The Curse.

It is filmed in a style similar to The Blair Witch Project, its basically a documentary of a person investigating a series of paranormal events but uncovers something much MUCH worse.

It's in japanese, so watch with subs.

IMDB link: Noroi (2005) - IMD


----------

